# Eric Clapton's Crossroads 2019 - DFW, 9/20-21



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Tickets are going on sale on 4/2. Anyone interested in going? The lineup is very impressive. If I'm able to go, I'd love to meet up with some Dallas, TX members.


----------

